# Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

HI zusammen

Das IPhone 6 und 6Plus ist vom sogenannanten "Touch Disease" betroffen, dabei zeigt sich ein grauer Balken auf dem Bildschirm, dann flakert das Display und schliesslich folgt ein Totalausfall. Apple repariert natürlich das Gerät aber es muss noch funktionstüchtig sein, dafür verlangen sie 175Fr bzw. 160€. Die Kunden seien laut Apple selber Schuld, dieses Problem tritt auf wenn die Smartphones mehrmals auf eine Harte Oberfläche fallen und dann weiter belastet werden, in den USA wurde eine Sammelklage von betroffenen Nutzern gegen Apple eingereicht, für sie handelt es sich um einen Kunstruktionsfehler.
Das Problem kommt nicht vom Display selbst, sondern vom Chip der das Display steuert und am meisten kommt es beim Modell iPhone 6 Plus der ersten Serie vor, Geräte wie das 6S und das 6S Plus können auch betroffen sein.

Quelle: 20min.ch

---------

Also wirklich Apple, geht man so mit den Kunden um?  Ihr macht soviel Werbung für eure Smartphones und dann halten sie es nicht mal aus wenn sie ein paar Mal auf den Boden fallen, was passieren kann. Dann noch soviel von den Kunden verlangen für etwas das sie nicht Schuld sind, ist eine Bodenlose Frechheit!


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Hm? Wenn ein Handy runterfällt kann es kaputt gehen. Sehe nicht wieso Apple dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen werden sollte.
Und was ist das bitte für ein Argument? 





> Ihr macht soviel Werbung für eure Smartphones und dann halten sie es nicht mal aus wenn sie ein paar Mal auf den Boden fallen


Was hat Werbung damit zu tun wie haltbar ein Gegenstand sein muss?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hm? Wenn ein Handy runterfällt kann es kaputt gehen. Sehe nicht wieso Apple dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen werden sollte.



Bei dem Preis kann ich erwarten das ein bisschen was aushält und nicht wegen sowas für so viel Geld repariert werden muss.


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Ach stimmt, Apple-Produkte snd ja so teuer weil sie besonders stabil und langlebig sind. Mein Fehler.


----------



## keinnick (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kann ich erwarten das ein bisschen was aushält und nicht wegen sowas für so viel Geld repariert werden muss.



Werde gleich mal meine 55" Glotze vom Regal kippen lassen. Die war auch nicht billig und sollte das demzufolge problemlos aushalten. Das kann ich erwarten!


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kann ich erwarten das ein bisschen was aushält und nicht wegen sowas für so viel Geld repariert werden muss.


Das hatte sich meine Kollegin mit dem iPhone 6 wohl auch gedacht und war (nicht) erstaunt, als es sich bei unsachgemäßem Transport (jedenfalls für jeden, der etwas mit Technik zu tun hat) nach dem Hinsetzen mit dem Gerät in der falschen Hosentasche schön druchgebogen hatte. Bei passender Konstruktion hätte Apple das ganz einfach verhindern können. Nokia hat das mit dem 5140i doch auch geschafft.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was bei der Sammelklage heraus kommt. Vermutlich wird man dann ab iOS 10.5 nicht mehr mit Update- oder Facetime Popups genervt, sondern bei jedem Aktivieren mit der Meldung: "Dieses iPhone ist kein Outdoor-Handy und darf nicht fallen gelassen werden." oder gleich mit "Sie haben Ihr iPhone schon dreimal zu hart fallen gelassen, Sie haben noch einen Sturz mit max. 1,5G frei, danach gewährt Apple KEINE Garantie mehr".


----------



## GEChun (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Werde gleich mal meine 55" Glotze vom Regal kippen lassen. Die war auch nicht billig und sollte das demzufolge problemlos aushalten. Das kann ich erwarten!



55" TV mit nem aktuellen Iphone zu vergleichen liegt natürlich nah. Allein die Bildschirmdiagonale ist ja quasi identisch...    

Ich würd mich ehr fragen ob der passende Gegenspieler von Samsung das auch nicht aushält oder ob der Akku dabei explodiert.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> HI zusammen
> 
> Das IPhone 6 und 6Plus ist vom sogenannanten "Touch Disease" betroffen, dabei zeigt sich ein grauer Balken auf dem Bildschirm, dann flakert das Display und schliesslich folgt ein Totalausfall. Apple repariert natürlich das Gerät aber es muss noch funktionstüchtig sein, dafür verlangen sie 175Fr bzw. 160€. Die Kunden seien laut Apple selber Schuld, dieses Problem tritt auf wenn die Smartphones mehrmals auf eine Harte Oberfläche fallen und dann weiter belastet werden, in den USA wurde eine Sammelklage von betroffenen Nutzern gegen Apple eingereicht, für sie handelt es sich um einen Kunstruktionsfehler.
> Das Problem kommt nicht vom Display selbst, sondern vom Chip der das Display steuert und am meisten kommt es beim Modell iPhone 6 Plus der ersten Serie vor, Geräte wie das 6S und das 6S Plus können auch betroffen sein.
> ...



Man kennt doch die Machenschaften von Apple mittlerweile. Selber schuld, wenn man von denen noch ein Produkt kauft!

Btw. Haben uns auch ein neues Auto gekauft, welches recht teuer war. Werde es gleich mal gegen die Wand fahren. Sollte ja nichts dran sein, weil war ja teuer...


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



GEChun schrieb:


> 55" TV mit nem aktuellen Iphone zu vergleichen liegt natürlich nah. Allein die Bildschirmdiagonale ist ja quasi identisch...
> 
> Ich würd mich ehr fragen ob der passende Gegenspieler von Samsung das auch nicht aushält oder ob der Akku dabei explodiert.



Bei jedem Vergleich lässt sich etwas finden weshalb er hinkt. Dennoch zwingen sich derartige Vergleiche auf wenn jemand mit dem _Argument_ kommt "ich hab viel bezahlt, das muss das Boot abkönnen". Stichworte hier sind aber "sachgemäßer Gebrauch" und "zugesicherte Eigenschaft". Würde Apple seine Smartphones damit bewerben dass man sie  runterwerfen kann ohne dass sie dabei kaputt gehen wäre das etwas anderes. Soweit mir bekannt tun sie das nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Da haben wohl manche den Vergleich von mir falsch verstanden, mein Nokia Lumia 730 ist mir vor 2 Tagen runtergefallen und funktioniert immer noch wie es soll.
Nokia wirbt auch nicht damit das man es Problemlos fallen lassen kann, es hat nur 250€ gekostet und ist nicht das erste mal runtergefallen, aber keinen Sichtbaren Schaden 
Wenn Apple ihre Smartphones für 2-3 mal soviel verkauft dann kann  ich erwarten das ein paar mal runterfallen kein Problem sein sollte.
Es steht nur "auf hartem Untergrund" aber nicht ob es sich um Parkett, Steinboden oder welchen Boden es sich handelt, für ein Smartphone  kann jeder Boden zu Hart sein.


----------



## Meph (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn Apple ihre Smartphones für 2-3 mal soviel verkauft dann kann  ich erwarten das ein paar mal runterfallen kein Problem sein sollte.



Wenn genau damit geworben wird - unbedingt!
Wird es aber nicht, denn wer ein teureres Handy hat, wird doch wohl auch besser aufpassen, oder?

Bei einem Handy den sachgemäßen Umgang zu benennen, ist aber, zugegeben, wirklich schwer.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



GEChun schrieb:


> 55" TV mit nem aktuellen Iphone zu vergleichen liegt natürlich nah. Allein die Bildschirmdiagonale ist ja quasi identisch...
> 
> Ich würd mich ehr fragen ob der passende Gegenspieler von Samsung das auch nicht aushält oder ob der Akku dabei explodiert.



Wenn der Akku beim herunterfallen Explodiert bleiben wenigstens die Ohrmuscheln heil. 
Wären Smartphone zum herunterfallen gemacht worden, wären wir wohl noch bei der Dicke eines NOKIA 3210 da wäre ne Delle im Laminat.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da haben wohl manche den Vergleich von mir falsch verstanden, mein Nokia Lumia 730 ist mir vor 2 Tagen runtergefallen und funktioniert immer noch wie es soll.



Mir ist mein Galaxy S6 inzwischen schon 3x herunter gefallen -- also 60-80cm Höhe und funktioniert auch noch tadellos. 
Ich denke, dass es wohl auch darauf ankommt, wie es aufprallt und auf welchen Boden es aufkommt.


----------



## keinnick (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



GEChun schrieb:


> 55" TV mit nem aktuellen Iphone zu vergleichen liegt natürlich nah. Allein die Bildschirmdiagonale ist ja quasi identisch...
> 
> Ich würd mich ehr fragen ob der passende Gegenspieler von Samsung das auch nicht aushält oder ob der Akku dabei explodiert.



Es ging darum, dass es beides Geräte sind, von denen ich nicht erwarten kann, dass sie einen Sturz unbeschadet überstehen. Das hat überhaupt gar nichts mit der Bildschirmdiagonale zu tun, sondern damit, dass die Geräte dafür nicht ausgelegt sind. Ich hätte auch eine Vase oder ne Sahnetorte als Beispiel heranziehen können.


----------



## GEChun (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass es beides Geräte sind, von denen ich nicht erwarten kann, dass sie einen Sturz unbeschadet überstehen. Das hat überhaupt gar nichts mit der Bildschirmdiagonale zu tun, sondern damit, dass die Geräte dafür nicht ausgelegt sind. Ich hätte auch eine Vase oder ne Sahnetorte als Beispiel heranziehen können.



Du hast Recht es geht nicht um die Diagonale wobei eigentlich schon: 
Da man den 55"TV ja so oft in der Hand durch die Stadt trägt muss man ja voraussetzen können das dieser auch mal einen leichten unabsichtlichen Sturz vielleicht mit maximal nem Kratzern übersteht.

Im Umkehrschluss: 
Ich denke schon das in der Planung ein gewisser Sturz mit eingeplant wird, der nicht durch absichtliche Gewalteinwirkung verursacht wird.
Ein IPhone wird ja nicht gekauft und in der Vitrine aufbewahrt, davon auszugehen das es nie auf den Boden knallt ist schon ein wenig naiv.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Keine ahnung, was ihr mit euren smartphones macht, meine sehen selbst nach 2 jahren noch fast aus wie neu.


----------



## Gast201808272 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Ich kaufe genau aus diesem Grund keine teuren Geräte. Weil ich einfach viel zu schusselig bin, bzw. mein Handy nicht ständig mit Samthandschuhen anfassen will. Das muss schonmal einen Sturz aus 2 m auf Beton aushalten. Ist schließlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.
Am Ende ist es aber eine Sache der Definition, was eine "normale Benutzung" ausmacht. Das sollte doch irgendwo geregelt sein?


----------



## Ahab (20. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Also ich  nehme Wetten an, dass sich das Problem auch aus heiterem Himmer auftut, ohne, dass das iPhone (mehrmals) fallengelassen wurde. Ich halte das Statement von Apple für eine freche Lüge und eine billige Ausrede. 

Und ich finde es widerlich, dass das Verhalten von Apple hier auch noch gestützt wird. Ich bin kein pauschaler Apple-Hasser und ich kann nachvollziehen, dass sich Leute ein iPhone kaufen. Aber das ist einfach das allerletzte.


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Wofür ich kein Verständnis hätte ist, wenn Apple automatisch davon ausgeht, dass davon betroffene Geräte herunter gefallen sind. Wobei ich Apple das natürlich zutrauen würde. Einer von vielen Gründen, warum ich mein Kapitel Apple wieder geschlossen habe. Lieber wieder basteln und zu Tode optimieren, am Ende läuft dann doch alles rund und zuverlässig. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## fotoman (21. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ein IPhone wird ja nicht gekauft und in der  Vitrine aufbewahrt, davon auszugehen das es nie auf den Boden knallt ist  schon ein wenig naiv.


Dann mache ich wohl etwas falsch. Nicht  nur, dass ich u.U. genau dafür von Anfang an einen Bumper (oder wie die  Dinger heissen mögen) um mein iPhone 6 habe. Ich erwarte auch nicht,  dass es einen einzigen Sturz auf den "falschen" Boden unbeschadet  übersteht. Aber ich nutzte das iPhone auch nur gezungener maßen und passe, da es nicht mir gehört, wohl zu gut darauf auf (auf Grund des im Vergleich zur Größe viel zu dünnen Gehäuses hätte ich mein iPhone 5 gerne behalten, ging aber nicht).



Ahab schrieb:


> Also ich  nehme Wetten an, dass sich das Problem auch aus heiterem Himmer auftut, ohne, dass das iPhone (mehrmals) fallengelassen wurde. Ich halte das Statement von Apple für eine freche Lüge und eine billige Ausrede.


Wo sind die Fakten? Im Ausgangsartikel finde ich sie jedenfalls nicht, in Deinem Posting auch nicht. Wenn Deine unbelegte Wette der Realität entsprechen sollte, bin ich bei Dir. Vorher steht mind. Aussage gegen Aussage.

Wenn ich die paar dutzend iPhone 6 sehe, die in meinem Kollegenkreis seit gut eniem Jahr klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten (es gibt auch Leute, die sowas nutzen ohne es zu kaufen), dann gibt  es dort bisher genau ein mir bekanntes mit Displayschaden. Nämlich genau das zu Beginn erwähnte, auf das sich die Kollegin regelrecht gesetzt hat. Da gibt es im selben Kollegenkreis bedeutend mehr defekte Laptop-Dispalys (und die lassen ihre Laptops genauso wenig fallen wie ihre Mobiltelefone).


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



fotoman schrieb:


> (es gibt auch Leute, die sowas nutzen ohne es zu kaufen)



Die haben das geklaut?


----------



## Ahab (22. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die haben das geklaut?



Firmenhandy


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Wenn man sein Handy runterfallen lässt ist man selbst dran Schuld. Ich schmeiße meinen Tower PC auch nicht vom Tisch und verlange von den einzelnen Herstellern eine Reparatur, nur weil sie so viel Werbung machen


----------



## Atent123 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Handy runterfallen lässt ist man selbst dran Schuld. Ich schmeiße meinen Tower PC auch nicht vom Tisch und verlange von den einzelnen Herstellern eine Reparatur, nur weil sie so viel Werbung machen



Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf Runterfallen ?
Verbiegen ist da laut Cb das Hauptproblem  was zum Touchscreen Ausfall führt.
Und das passiert beim 6er Aufgrund der billigen Verarbeitung  (kein Unibody und extrem weiches Alu) auch gerne mal ohne Eigenverschulden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf Runterfallen ?
> Verbiegen ist da das Hauptproblem  was zum Touchscreen Ausfall führt.
> Und das passiert beim 6er Aufgrund der billigen Verarbeitung  (kein Unibody und extrem weiches Alu) auch gerne mal ohne Eigenverschulden.



Steht doch auf der ersten Seite des Threaderstellers.
Soll er eben korrigieren, wenn es unwahr ist


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Und ich habe es aus der genannten Quelle der Zeitung, kann nix dafür wenn es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (23. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Kann persönlich den Rückruf auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mein iPhone 6 Plus hat schon lange das Problem, dass der Touch mal gerne einfach sich verweigert und nicht mehr reagiert. Meistens löst ein Neustart des Gerätes das Problem. 

Runtergefallen ist mir das Gerät nie, Aussehen tut es wie neu. Will ich den Fehler nun aber beheben lassen, soll ich bei einem Rückruf 167,10€ zahlen?! Das finde ich ein Frechheit. Apple geht ja davon aus, dass die Geräte mit dem Fehler automatisch runtergefallen sind... 



> Apple hat festgestellt, dass einige iPhone 6 Plus-Geräte ein flackerndes Display oder Probleme mit Multi-Touch aufweisen, nachdem sie mehrmals auf eine harte Oberfläche fielen und anschließend weiter belastet wurden.
> 
> Wenn Ihr iPhone 6 Plus die oben beschriebenen Symptome aufweist, funktionsfähig ist und wenn dessen Display weder zersprungen noch zerbrochen ist, repariert Apple Ihr Gerät gegen eine Servicegebühr in Höhe von 167,10 €.



Quelle:Multi-Touch-Reparaturprogramm fur das iPhone 6 Plus – Apple Support

Wozu gibt es dann überhaupt einen Rückruf, ich scheine an dem Fehler ja automatisch selbst schuld zu sein...


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf Runterfallen ?
> Verbiegen ist da laut Cb das Hauptproblem  was zum Touchscreen Ausfall führt.
> Und das passiert beim 6er Aufgrund der billigen Verarbeitung  (kein Unibody und extrem weiches Alu) auch gerne mal ohne Eigenverschulden.


Wie verbiegt man ein iPhone ohne Eigenverschulden oder Fahrlässigkeit?


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (24. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn hier nicht.
Mir ist, weil die Schwerkraft es so wollte, mein iPhone auch schon 10-20 runtergefallen. Klar eins zwei Kratzer sind jetzt drin, aber es funktioniert noch.
In meinem Freundeskreis behandelt einer sein iPhone wie ein stein, er wirft es durch die Gegend und es funktioniert immer noch, auch nach 2 Jahren Nutzung.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (24. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Wie verbiegt man ein iPhone ohne Eigenverschulden oder Fahrlässigkeit?



Gar nicht, dass ist schonmal klar! 


Aber der Fehler soll ein Resultat aus dem damaligen „Bentgate“ sein. Irgendwo scheint es an den Knöpfen für lauter-leiser einen kleinen Hohlraum oder so zugeben. Wenn man sich bekanntlich nun mit einem iPhone 6 Plus in der Hosentasche hingesetzt hatte, soll sich das Gerät ja bei einigen Leuten verbogen haben. 


Laut Eingien Berichten im Internet soll das Gehäuse sich immer etwas bewegen, bedingt durch die Verarbeitung (gibt einen Artikel oder ein Video von iFixit zu dem Fall). Demnach soll z.B. auf dem Logicboard eine kleine Metallplatte nicht mehr vorhanden sein, die alle Modelle vorher hatten und alle Modelle nach dem 6er Modell auch wieder besitzen. 


Durch die mangelnde Steifigkeit des Gehäuses, sollen sich mit der Zeit die Kontakte an dem Touch Controller lösen, was sich dann in dem "Touch Disase" niederschlagen soll. Ein Displaytausch kann diesen Fehler also nicht beheben. Daher auch schon die Sammelklagen in den USA gegen Apple…


Für mich klingt das eigentlich recht plausibel. Da an den Knöpfen für lauter, leiser auch bei meinem 6 Plus mal das Display etwas locker war. Wenn man an der Stelle auf das Display gedrückt hatte, hat man deutlich ein Knacken gehört. 


Apple hat das Display auf Garantie ersetzt und gesagt, es wurde wohl fehlerhaft eingebaut. Heute kann ich das Display an der gleichen Stelle auch wieder etwas drücken und höre ein leichtes Knacken… 


Für mich als Nutzer, der sehr pfleglich mit seinen Smartphones umgeht, ist das ein Garantiefall, für den es einen echten Rückruf geben sollte. Geld bezahlen würde ich für den Tausch definitiv nicht!


Mal schauen was die Zeit und die Klagen in den USA so mit sich bringen werden...


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Was gibt es hier nicht zu verstehen? Ein Smartphone muss nicht zwangsweise kaputt gehen, wenn man es fallen lässt. Genausogut kann es passieren, dass man es 1x fallen lässt und es so großen Schaden nimmt, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert. Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## MOD6699 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Frag doch mal ob nicht die Möglichkeit besteht, es nach China zu schicken und da zu reparieren


----------



## Atent123 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Wie verbiegt man ein iPhone ohne Eigenverschulden oder Fahrlässigkeit?



Das geht schnell.
Je nachdem wo Druck draufkommt reicht schon ganz leichter Druck um die extrem weiches Alu Legierung des 6er IPhone zu verbiegen.
Dadurch das das Ding kein Unibody Gehäuse hat ist es noch Anfälliger für Mechanische Belastung.


----------



## Ahab (26. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Wie verbiegt man ein iPhone ohne Eigenverschulden oder Fahrlässigkeit?



Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Interessierst du dich überhaupt dafür?

What do 300 bent iPhone 6 look like? - YouTube


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*

Ich habe das 6er und das 6s gehabt und mir bleibt es trotzdem ein Rätsel, wie man das "einfach so" schaffen will. Aber gut, ich muss mich damit nicht mehr rumärgern, bin wieder zurück zu Android und damit zufriedener.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Interessierst du dich überhaupt dafür?



Das obligatorische YouTube "Beweisvideo" darf natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. November 2016)

*AW: Apple will 160€ für die Reparatur eines Geräts das unter "Touch Disease" betroffen ist!*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Interessierst du dich überhaupt dafür?
> 
> What do 300 bent iPhone 6 look like? - YouTube



Selbst dran Schuld wenn man so ein großes Handy in eine enge Hosentasche packt???

Also Leute gibts.


----------

